# Moving to America on Green card sponsorship



## Craig&gemmauk (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi is there anyone out there that has moved to America using the green card sponsorship through employment route? If so I have a few questions I'd love to ask?


----------



## Florida chic (Jan 24, 2016)

I have back in 2004 I was sponsored by my employer, I'm going through the process again because we came back to the UK in 2008. If you have any questions I will try to answer them.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

https://www.uscis.gov/green-card/green-card-through-job


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Loads of us on the forum have moved with employment sponsorship,

What are your questions?


----------



## Craig&gemmauk (Feb 7, 2016)

Hi i was hoping to find out if you any of you who moved using the green card through employment route paid towards any of your application costs? I hope someone out there can help.

Thanks.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Craig&gemmauk said:


> Hi i was hoping to find out if you any of you who moved using the green card through employment route paid towards any of your application costs? I hope someone out there can help.
> 
> Thanks.


Unless memory fails me:
I140 and I485 can be paid bei either party. Perm is the employers responsibility.


----------



## Craig&gemmauk (Feb 7, 2016)

Crawford said:


> Loads of us on the forum have moved with employment sponsorship,
> 
> What are your questions?





twostep said:


> Unless memory fails me:
> I140 and I485 can be paid bei either party. Perm is the employers responsibility.


Hi i hate to sound stupid but would you mind just explaining what perm means?


----------



## Bellthorpe (Jun 23, 2013)

It's actually PERM, which stands for Program Electronic Review Management.

More information here.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

I actually did not pay for any of my work visa application costs - I believe most people don't . 

That is usually the employers responsibility

For H1B and/or L1 visa I thought it was considered unethical or illegal to ask the employee to pay for such costs i.e legal fees, filing fees, for the sponsored employee.

As a point of interest, an employer usually sponsors you for a work visa - the obtaining a Green card is something which is negotiated at time of contract or later when employee has worked for the company. Applying for the Green card is, also, the employer's responsibility.

Moving to the US with a job does not give you a Green card initially - it gives you a work visa.

So are you already in the US and looking to get a Green Card sponsorship from your current employer?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As far as I know, it used to be very illegal for the employee to pay any part of the visa fees if their employer was sponsoring them for a work visa. That was, however, quite some time ago and things may have changed. But I would be very wary of any offer of employment where you were expected to pay part or all of the visa fees yourself.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

Who Has To Pay H-1B Fees? Does an Employer Have to Pay H-1B Fees? | Scott Legal, P.C.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> Who Has To Pay H-1B Fees? Does an Employer Have to Pay H-1B Fees? | Scott Legal, P.C.


 OP asked about GC fees.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

twostep said:


> OP asked about GC fees.


....... hence why I asked if he is in the States already on a work visa.


----------

